# Question on making a brush finish on a watch bracelet



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

I have a bracelet that has polished center links and they are getting on my nerves. I would really like to brush them down but i have no idea how. What is the best way?


----------



## Arlington Beech (Mar 31, 2009)

I have had great success using the Scotch Brite type pads from the grocery store. You may have to test a few to find the right kind. Here is a link of a similar type to look for.

Heavy Duty Scour Pad

Here is an example of what I did to an Invicta 8926. I had two of these bad boys and decided to mod one of them. I brushed center links on one of them and removed the cyclops. The key is to remove the bracelet from the watch, place the bracelet on a flat surface and use the scotch brite pad in long smooth strokes in only one direction across the length of the bracelet. Don't go from side to side. Hope that helps.


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks so much!!! That is exactly what i needed! I was even planning to do it on an 8926c! I will definitely try that!


----------



## tomchuk (Jan 12, 2011)

I've found that these 3M Micron Polishing Pages are great for doing this as well. The great thing about them is that you've got 6 different grits to chose from (1-30 micron) so you can go from a very coarse brushed texture to an almost satin texture.


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Those look good too, I already used the scotch stuff and it worked as displayed above but I'll keep those things in mind


----------



## Rikthewatchmaker (Feb 5, 2011)

I use an artifex coarse wheel on the buffing machine at 1700 rpm to get that perfect Rolex look. Rik


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

Here's my work done on my 8926c.....


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

How do you get in between the links? In the photos above it still looks polished between the links. Do you need a professional jeweler to do it using special tools or are there any DIY tricks?


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

The last photo doesn't look at all polished between the links.

laying it on a flat surface and brushing will only get the tops. I'm afraid once the band wraps around a wrist you'll notice the unbrushed edges.

Im wondering how its done at the factory to get a nice satin finish?



NewWatchTime said:


> How do you get in between the links? In the photos above it still looks polished between the links. Do you need a professional jeweler to do it using special tools or are there any DIY tricks?


----------



## DEPA (Feb 3, 2012)

i use fine grinding paper.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

Geezer, you just killed your watch! It looks horrendous.

The only way I can see is to break down the bracelet to the individual parts, and even then you have only the slightest chance of creating an acceptable finish with one of these pads.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

The Guvnah said:


> Geezer, you just killed your watch! It looks horrendous.
> 
> The only way I can see is to break down the bracelet to the individual parts, and even then you have only the slightest chance of creating an acceptable finish with one of these pads.


Different standards for different people. But I've seen some really nice jobs done by people who took their time and were obsessive about it. I wonder whether jewelers can do a professional job, I know they can do it for rings/wedding bands but it's much easier than the bracelet links.


----------



## jjt2 (Dec 21, 2007)

To get rid of any lines you see, I always finish off with a light polishing with a cape cod. It will leave the brushed finish and give it a nicer, professional look.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

NewWatchTime said:


> Different standards for different people.


Oh I totally agree with you there NWT, I mean I like the idea of someone brushing down a polished finish if that's what they prefer, hey it's their personal property after all. I suppose it's the half finished state of the job that jarrs my sensibilities, I couldn't live with knowing that the underside and 'hidden' parts didn't match. I mean it can't be that hard to break down the bracelet to its componet parts although its easily a good afternoon's and evening's work to accomplish. It's the same unease that I get when I see a badly resprayed car or bodged DIY building repair, it just looks cheap and half assed, two characteristics I particularly dislike in anything from food to watches to politics to humans!

In fact here's a kicker to add a little irony to my post, a little project I'm putting together is a lugless aluminium case for a Seiko 6309 diver for use around construction sites and such. Eh? come again?? Soft ally...? on a construction site..?? you say. :-s:-s Yep that's the plan, the whole intention is to let it take its daily beatings o| and show every scar! It just appeals to me somehow which is most odd and totally out of character for me because I'm highly protective of all my other watches. The difference is that every single component link of its bracelet will be individually finished and lapped to 1/2thou on 1200 grade production paper for the most accurate sleek finish my meagre skills will permit. What happens to it after final assembly is for the future to determine and I won't be reaching for the Solvol Autosol polish every Sunday afternoon either! It might look like a total beater in a year but I know that underneath it's prize-fighter's face it started life as a beautifully finished bit of kit that had a lot of time and attention put into it.










I worked out that each link will have about 3 hours of time expended on it! = over 200 hours of my life. Not only that but each link will have radiussed ends and it's taken me 7 days thus far to fabricate the radius jig just to do this one element...


















...hopefully today should see it done and dusted and it will also be adapted to do the finish polishing of said radius.



















But if that's the sort of effort needed to get a decent finish then that's what I've got to do, ain't no shortcuts here. Or I could just hang it in a shot-blast cabinet and have done with it! :roll:

The Guv


----------



## emso (Jan 14, 2008)

well here is a good answer on this matter as always best shown on video:
Brietling Meintenance - Polishing - YouTube

for "satinage" look you will need a bergeon 6085 wheel (seen on 1:36 min on video) and a polishing motor found in every hardware store.The whole investment should cost no more than 60 euros, 50 for the motor, 10 euros for the brush.

this is the only and profesional way to do it and it's the easiest also.

if you need any help doing it don't hesitate to contact me but all i know its also visible on video i posted but you have to observe carefully


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

How are the upper links taken apart? i see no screws or pins holding them?



The Guvnah said:


> Geezer, you just killed your watch! It looks horrendous.
> 
> The only way I can see is to break down the bracelet to the individual parts, and even then you have only the slightest chance of creating an acceptable finish with one of these pads.


----------



## NewWatchTime (Sep 15, 2011)

tpd80 said:


> How are the upper links taken apart? i see no screws or pins holding them?


Apparently not a good idea to take them apart, if possible at all:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/brushing-polished-center-links-645552.html#post4707785


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

I also use the Bergeon wheels, there are different grits, on a polishing motor. I don't usually use it on cases however. Here I will use 600 grit sandpaper on a stick to get that classic Rolex graining on the lugs. Rolex doesn't do that anymore but I still do and with practice you can also. 
The upper links in a band typically don't come apart as they are assembled by machines. When working on a polishing motor you will get straight lines if you move the band in a small circular motion. Sounds odd but the finish comes out straighter than trying to draw the band in a straight line. This only works on a motorized polisher, pads will need to be in a straight line.
Here are some pictures of a moderately worn watch that is about 10 years old.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

When faced with two tone bands you need to 'tape off' areas so you don't put a brushed finish on a polished surfaces. There are tapes in different widths made for the pros but amateurs might try scotch tape as the pro stuff is expensive.


----------



## The Guvnah (Nov 9, 2011)

emso said:


> well here is a good answer on this matter as always best shown on video:
> Brietling Meintenance - Polishing - YouTube
> 
> for "satinage" look you will need a bergeon 6085 wheel (seen on 1:36 min on video) and a polishing motor found in every hardware store.The whole investment should cost no more than 60 euros, 50 for the motor, 10 euros for the brush.
> ...


OK that's me well and truly corrected. :-! Excellent video.


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

You can take them apart. The hard part is getting them back together.


----------

